
A Tale of Siri and My Home's Energy Usage - nlh
http://blog.scalyr.com/2017/07/nest-siri-scalyr-little-raspberry-pi/
======
joezydeco
_I’m one of very few homeowners in the world with real-time access to
information about my HVAC system’s energy usage._

Anyone with an Ecobee has the same real-time information and graphing for
free. It also integrates local outdoor temperature and humidity if you specify
your location.

[https://www.ecobee.com/2015/08/feature-friday-home-iq-
system...](https://www.ecobee.com/2015/08/feature-friday-home-iq-system-
monitor/)

